# I need help organizing my fishroom.



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

i'll post a video tour asap. my fishroom is a MESS and just keeps getting messier! I have fish in incorredt mixes and Im sure theres ways to correctly place my fish in a better way than I have them and maybe even have some tanks consolidated. Maybe some need to be turned into the LFS. I just need a little leading... anyone up for helping me out?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Post the dimensions and stocking for each and I'm sure you will get lots of advice.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

So you have 11 tanks now? Man....I had that once upon a time and it was almost a full time job lol.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry ! I had some stuff going on over here... anyways... heres my fishroom list:

55 gal Tang : 4 breeding black zambian calvus, 3 giant danios (til I can afford cyps), bristlenose pair, 3 caudopunctatus (I think all female), 2 skunk loaches for trumpet snails

40gal long: bristlenose fry growout

40gal long Mbuna: 10+ yellow labs, 6 cyno. afra(white top hara), 10+ Pseudotropheus sp. Zebra Long Pelvic "Hara Gallireya Reef" (has many names), one male peacock(i know, i know) and a breeder net holding a 4" gold alto. compressiseps

10gal: 3 calvus juvies, (1.25", 1", .75")

10gal: 6 quarter-sized angels (3 white, 3 black)

30gal: Oddballs all 3" and under: 3 whiteknight ahli's (VERY cool!!), 1 dimidiochromis strigatus, rubin red peacock- not good color but maybe cuz of tankmates, male blue neon peacock, uncolored peacock unsure M/F, sunshine peacock.

20gal long: calvus growout - 15 calvus fry at almost 5 months. 1/2" (I should feed more often)

20gal long: 3 peacock gudgeons I'd like to breed, 6 cardinal tetras, L201 inspector pleco

10gal: L201 inspector pleco ( I must have two males cuz they fight)

20gal long: Multifasciatus colony (TONS OF THEM!!) and breeder nets holding a 3) 1" various borleyi's, sunshine peacock breeder female with bad eye.

30gal long 36": 5 cyrtocara moori 3", 4 blue neon peacocks (no color yet) 2-3", 5 Odessa Barbs that I'd like to breed sometime

20gal long: 4) 1.5" caudopunctatus (they bred once about 6 months ago but nothing since) with a breeder box holding 2) 1" caudos, and 2) .5" caudos.

20gal long: adult pair of neolamp brichardi pulcher (daffodils) with multiple fry all diff sizes, and breeder nets holding breeder male sunshine peacock, electric blue ahli starting to show GREAT color

125gal Malawi "show" tank: most fish are 4-5": 3 yellow labs, 1 cyrto. moori, 1 blue neon peacock, 1 german red peacock, 2 electric blue ahli's, 1 dimid. strigatus "Sunset", protomelas insignus, 2 red cap lethrinops (no color, maybe too timid for this tank), 5 placidochromis phenochilus, white knight ahli

Does all this make me a fish-hoarder??


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Nah....just means you have more $$$ and time!! I think we would all be fish hoarders if we could.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

well, the problem is I really DONT have the time!!! any suggestions on what you would part with and how you might combine stuff? I'd like to take down a few tanks... Pam suggested getting rid of some smaller ones and combining into a bigger one, but I cant find any 90gal's for sale... Wish I could make my own acrylic tanks!!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

beachtan said:


> well, the problem is I really DONT have the time!!! any suggestions on what you would part with and how you might combine stuff? I'd like to take down a few tanks... Pam suggested getting rid of some smaller ones and combining into a bigger one, but I cant find any 90gal's for sale... Wish I could make my own acrylic tanks!!


LOL....quite a conundrum. Honestly it boils down to what you can afford and stock list. You may need a couple large tanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think you are going to have to decide what fish you really want to keep and then go from there. I'm running in to a similar situation when I see fish at the fish club meetings or auctions and purchase them after carefully considering where I might be able to put them.

You will probably have better luck selling your fish at local club auctions if available. Or contact your local fish store and see if they can offer you credit instead of cash. There is also the Trading Post forum on this website that is underutilized in my opinion.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Deeda said:


> I think you are going to have to decide what fish you really want to keep and then go from there.


Um... yeah. I know THAT :wink: !!! lol!!! My problem is that I CANT decide which fish I really wanna keep - i REALLY wanna keep them ALL!!! 
What I'm looking for, is experienced fish people's opinions on how they would condense my fish list or hear what other people would get rid of ... sometimes it helps to hear what other people think... I'll keep some of my favorites, but value opinions in here as well :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

beachtan said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are going to have to decide what fish you really want to keep and then go from there.
> ...


There is a thread here where a guy in california is selling a 20,000g tank....maybe you should look into that and keep them all!! 

Just sell your car and buy a bike. :lol:


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

ha ha!!! my brother is moving to Africa, maybe I should just go with him and start my own exporting business and fish farm there!!! Then i'd REALLY have them all!!!! ha ha


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

beachtan said:


> ha ha!!! my brother is moving to Africa, maybe I should just go with him and start my own exporting business and fish farm there!!! Then i'd REALLY have them all!!!! ha ha


I would just buy a house on lake malawi close to where many different species live. Then go scuba diving. Your rock structures you could create are endless!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd keep the 55G with calvus, caudopunctatus and I'd add the multies.

I'd keep the 40G long with labs and cynotilapia. I'd remove the long pelvics.

I'd keep the 40G long for the borleyi and moorii juveniles.

I'd keep the 125G. And I'd get rid of everything else.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> I'd keep the 55G with calvus, caudopunctatus and I'd add the multies.
> I'd keep the 40G long with labs and cynotilapia. I'd remove the long pelvics.
> I'd keep the 40G long for the borleyi and moorii juveniles.
> I'd keep the 125G. And I'd get rid of everything else.


Thanks so much!! This is exactly the kind of opinion answers I'm looking for!

So you think the multies would be ok in the 55gal... that works for me!!

And I'm wondering your reason for removing the long pelvics? just curious... but I was leaning that direction as well! I think the cyno's will 
get better color and start breeding since the long pelvics seem a little boistrous.

Do you think my extra Sunshine p/c male could go in the 125g even though theres a blue neon p/c in there? Most of the sunshines in the past have been more aggressive than my other peacocks, but maybe thats not typical...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, you hit the reason for removing the long pelvics. With all-male, you never know what will work. I have a maleri and a usisya together and they are fine. I would remove the extras in the 125G (fryeri, lethrinops, phenos) to end up with one of each. And once you get a male borleyi from your juveniles, I'd add him.


----------

